# My wife left me and took my little girl!! I so hurt



## Sadhubbyandfather (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok here goes -

On march second it was a Tuesday my wife picked me up from work (we only have one car) at we went home. Everything was normal I thought. I took my little girl upstairs for her evening nap, when I came back down my wife was looking really sad, confused I asked her whats was the matter? Mind you we have been married for almost 10 years we are both 31. She said she didnt want to hurt me but she couldn't do it anymore and she didnt love me anymore!! I was shocked. She just recently was put on an anti-depressant medication and I asked her if she thought that the pills were the cause. Of course she said no. She packed a few of her things woke up my daughter and left! I had to go out and buy another car which I didn't have money for. We just bought a house about 7 months ago. I begged and begged her not to leave and she just kept telling me she didn't know what she wanted to do. I had to take some time off work because I really couldn't deal with what happened I started drinking heavy and thought as odd as it sounds about ending it all. This past Friday I received a change of address form in the mail for her. I have a good job been there for almost 7 years. My wife has never worked, I also put her through school several times. I never asked her to work ever. She dropped off my daughter for the weekend I missed her birthday it was the 29th because she said she was too tired to bring her over. She now lives like two hours away and I have only seen my little girl for a total of 6 hours maybe. What the hell do I do now. Please someone help. I will do anything she asks me to do. I just need my family back. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

First thing you need to do is breathe. In this situation I don't think there is a whole lot you can do . Maybe she needs time away or maybe she is one of those people who are dead set in there ways. 

Honestly I'd give her a little while then if it doesn't look like anything progressive is going to happen I would start seeking legal aid. 

I am sorry for your current situation. A lot of us are in the same predicament.


----------



## Sadhubbyandfather (Apr 4, 2010)

Its just so hard bro, its been a month with nothing being worked on. Now I sit here with my daughter and seeing her reminds me of what I dont have anymore  I just cry all day now I cant even concentrate at work. I have no friends or family, her and my daughter were all I had. I just need her to give our love a chance thats all! I feel like im dying inside and nobody knows it.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

Well right now you need to focus on your daughter. I know how you feel cause I am in a 7 or so month old house with 2 cats. You need to do what is best for your daughter.


----------



## Sadhubbyandfather (Apr 4, 2010)

Believe me I am trying so hard right now to the point that it hurts my heart so bad right now. I just dont know what I'm going to do. Thanks for the advice though.


----------

